# 4K OLED TV



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Went to Fry's to get a wall mount for my new tv. While I was there I saw a 90" LG curved 4K OLED tv for sale. I want one but I will wait for the price to go down.

Here is the price tag for it:









CHEAP!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

B Newt said:


> Here is the price tag for it:
> 
> View attachment 26114
> 
> ...


At that price, my hand would be shaking too! 

They say OLED has the potential to be as good as plasma. I hope so!.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> They say OLED has the potential to be as good as plasma. I hope so!.


Some of the same people probably said that DLP could be as good as LCoS.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

harsh said:


> Some of the same people probably said that DLP could be as good as LCoS.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> Some of the same people probably said that DLP could be as good as LCoS.


DLP was and is better than LCOS ever was


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> DLP was and is better than LCOS ever was


I disagree, but either way, I've heard a lot of unflattering things about the state of the OLED art (probably from someone who was a Plasma fanboy).

I would also point out that LCoS is still around in a couple very highly rated (and highly expensive) front projectors including the new UHD Sony.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The latest and greatest tech is quantum dots. TCL is t;he first to market with a 4K LED tV with quantum dots and it is said to be superior to OLED and less expensive.

http://consumerist.com/2015/01/06/quantum-dots-are-the-hot-new-thing-at-ces-so-what-are-they-and-why-should-you-care/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Quantum dots are simply a mechanism to compensate for the fact that "white LEDs" aren't as white as the fluorescent backlights they replaced.

I see them as a gimmick to make up for the fact that we lost something with the current hot technology that we had previously in terms of color accuracy.

As long as the industry convinces us that thinner TVs are oh so much better than thicker TVs, the performance bar is not ascending.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

All I can say about that tv, the colors were spatular. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trufunk (Oct 9, 2014)

Wish I could still get DLP my 67 Sammy DLP just got a dead pixel...very interested in what the next best option is.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

trufunk said:


> Wish I could still get DLP my 67 Sammy DLP just got a dead pixel...very interested in what the next best option is.


Best Buy has a number of plasma TV's by Samsung


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok found another "cheap" tv at frys.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

B Newt said:


> Ok found another "cheap" tv at frys.


Probably the addition of 3D that put it over the top pricewise! 

http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-105UC9-led-tv

All kidding aside, can't imagine what that would cost if it was OLED to boot! :eek2:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Quantum dots are simply a mechanism to compensate for the fact that "white LEDs" aren't as white as the fluorescent backlights they replaced.
> 
> I see them as a gimmick to make up for the fact that we lost something with the current hot technology that we had previously in terms of color accuracy.
> 
> As long as the industry convinces us that thinner TVs are oh so much better than thicker TVs, the performance bar is not ascending.


That's LED/QD hybrid, and all that is on the market so far. However, Quantum Dot technology can be used by itself to produce self illuminating picture elements. This can absolutely match the black levels of plasma since, like plasma, *no* light is emitted when the display is showing black. We are probably about 2 years from true QD displays. The hope is that they are easier to build than OLEDs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Diana C said:


> However, Quantum Dot technology can be used by itself to produce self illuminating picture elements.


The research I've read was talking about medical imaging and most of that was not the colors that are needed for television displays. The colors also shift with passing minutes.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I didn't say they were ready for mass production. 

The research that is going on now is focused on ways to get the crystals to glow in the right colors without a trigger light source, or more accurately, without a visible trigger. I've heard about research in Japan where electrostatic fields are driving pure QD displays. The expectation is that they can be made as thin as LED illuminated sets, but might weigh more depending on the excitation method used. It may not pan out at all, but looks promising.

The use of QD in LED lit sets isn't just to get to a "fluorescent equivalent" white (fluorescent wasn't particularly pure white either) but to produce a light source that supports a wider color gamut (particularly important for 4K sets). The LEDs used for TV backlights are actually blue, with a yellow filter to make the light white, but at a loss of brightness and and narrowing the supportable gamut since the light source doesn't have any photons at the extremes of the colorspace. In a QD LCD set the LEDs are still blue, but no filtering is done so the light stays blue. The quantum dots emit the red and green light, which results in a whiter overall illumination that is brighter than LED alone and can support a wider color gamut.


----------

